# catchy bakery name is needed



## stella eddy (Jul 24, 2014)

The money is especially is in the wedding cakes and I have few amazing designs i drew up...  For now I do a lot of fun character kid cakes, thomas the tank engine, elmo, cookie monster, you name it.  I would like to come up with a name that would catch attention of person looking for elegant cake as well as parent looking for kid's birthday cake....

some ideas in my head:

creative sweets

heavenly divine sweets

sweet indulgence

ideas please!


----------



## janedoe10001 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cake Cake And More Cake


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Creative Cakes

Cake Momma


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

Heavenly Creations; Sweet Treats Bakery; Sweets 'N Treats.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope you have permission to use trademarked characters so you don't get in trouble. Disney (owner of the Muppets) in particular is known to be aggressive in protecting their intellectual properties.

http://info.legalzoom.com/legal-use-disney-characters-21231.html


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Make something that covers it all and positions you above the competition. It will also stimulate you, because you will absolutely have to perform like it says or you will have unsatisfied customers!

So, how about this (logo and baseline are one unit!);





  








CakeDesigners.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 26, 2014


----------



## cheftheresariva (Jul 13, 2014)

We have a bakery here named Maxie B's. Everyone knows what and where because the cakes and cupcakes are so awe some. I was thinking something fun with your name "Stella Vanilla" or something like that. It doesn't have to be all about what you make. Just something people won't forget.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are a few which are a play on idioms:

Let Them Eat Cake

We Bake the Cake

That Takes the Cake!

Cake Walk

Piece of Cake

Icing on the Cake

Have your cake and eat it


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Gateauga? (try pronouncing it, could get creative with staff uniforms LOL)

By the by originally it was let them eat brioche!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheftheresariva said:


> We have a bakery here named Maxie B's. Everyone knows what and where because the cakes and cupcakes are so awe some. I was thinking something fun with your name "Stella Vanilla" or something like that. It doesn't have to be all about what you make. Just something people won't forget.


Maxie B's in Greensboro? If so, your cakes are delicious!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Avoid 'cutesy comical names'---people will not take your business seriously ---


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think Panini Bakery is a good name, oh wait, probably not./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif maybe Cake Connection?


mtullius said:


> I hope you have permission to use trademarked characters so you don't get in trouble. Disney (owner of the Muppets) in particular is known to be aggressive in protecting their intellectual properties.
> 
> http://info.legalzoom.com/legal-use-disney-characters-21231.html


Please take note, as small or large your operation is, as soon as you go online beware.


----------



## pbcook (Mar 10, 2010)

We went to a bakery on vacation called Layers that specializes in cakes and they appeared to be doing a booming business.  There is one named Icing on the Cake in Los Gatos, CA.  Stella's is a good name, simple and not a name you hear everyday.  The literary reference is especially good if you live in the South.


----------



## chef diana (Nov 5, 2013)

Stella Eddy said:


> The money is especially is in the wedding cakes and I have few amazing designs i drew up... For now I do a lot of fun character kid cakes, thomas the tank engine, elmo, cookie monster, you name it. I would like to come up with a name that would catch attention of person looking for elegant cake as well as parent looking for kid's birthday cake....
> some ideas in my head:
> 
> creative sweets
> ...


----------



## chef diana (Nov 5, 2013)

Bake Em Up


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Artisal Bakery

Artisal Cakery

Artisal Cakes


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Cake Couture or some variation?


----------

